
How I Turned Down $300K from Microsoft to go Full-Time on GitHub (2008) - troydavis
http://tom.preston-werner.com/2008/10/18/how-i-turned-down-300k.html
======
ninjanautsi
Thought this was being posted because Microsoft acquired GitHub. Came to find
more scandalous deeds.

------
grzm
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338286)

And a couple of other substantial discussions:

\- (2011)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2509227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2509227)

\- (2013)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5768408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5768408)

------
stephenr
It’s hard(er) to harrass employees and then sweep it under the rug if you’re
just a cog in the machine, right?

~~~
whataretensors
Hey let's all judge each other in the worst possible light by the worst
possible allegations.

TPW was a visionary that started a company which revolutionized software
development. Maybe some of you weren't around back then, but as a git early
adopter github was a god send. And it was written by one of us. A developer
who built an open source time library. A man who turned down 300k at a time
where that salary was top 1%(still is, I believe).

But feel free to publicly denounce someone based on hearsay. Or you can start
on the road of balanced thought and stop filling your head up with propaganda.

~~~
stephenr
> TPW was a visionary

Regardless of whether this is true - you think “visionaries” should get a free
pass for harassing people?

> publicly denounce someone based on hearsay

You _know_ GitHub confirmed that he _did_ harass an employee right? It was
just before he _resigned_ because of the aforementioned harassment.

~~~
whataretensors
Since there was no criminal misconduct, everyone realized their mistakes,
admitted them, and changed things to prevent further mistakes. I'm not sure
you could ask for more from humans.

So ya, I'll give him a pass on this one. It's not a blanket statement that
visionaries should be able to harass people. That's not the argument I'm
making.

